# My 2003 crown victoria police interceptor. cop car.



## cc3915

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L-87KdzsjL8"]YouTube - My 2003 crown victoria police interceptor. cop car.[/nomedia]


----------



## Guest

81k? Ours are just getting broken-in at that point.


----------



## DEI8

Boys got issues


----------



## pahapoika

what happened to getting a Mustang or Camaro ?

driving around in a old cop car is now cool ?


----------



## NoSoupForYou

pahapoika said:


> what happened to getting a Mustang or Camaro ?
> 
> driving around in a old cop car is now cool ?


As masscop's resident "damned young person" I can reassure you folk that retired cop cars are in no way shape or form cool. As a matter of fact kids who drives these are looked at as complete creepshows. I don't see what would posses one to spend money on a car that has a friggen plastic back seat...


----------



## cc3915

NoSoupForYou said:


> I don't see what would posses one to spend money on a car that has a friggen plastic back seat...


Certainly no good for watching the "submarine races" with the girlfriend.


----------



## Guest

does the car come with pee, shit stains and aids in the back seat.


----------



## Usa8235

puke..that was a visual i didn't need right after lunch Ocks!


----------



## vttroopah

cc3915 said:


> Certainly no good for watching the "submarine races" with the girlfriend.


Depends on your girlfriend.


----------



## Guest

NoSoupForYou said:


> As masscop's resident "damned young person" I can reassure you folk that retired cop cars are in no way shape or form cool. As a matter of fact kids who drives these are looked at as complete creepshows. I don't see what would posses one to spend money on a car that has a friggen plastic back seat...


Maybe he's just creepy enough to want the plastic backseat for other reasons. It's does make it easier to bleach out any traces of DNA... *shudder*


----------



## 47turksinajar

right.as.rain said:


> Maybe he's just creepy enough to want the plastic backseat for other reasons. It's does make it easier to bleach out any traces of DNA... *shudder*


Probably why the cage is still in it! :wavespin:


----------



## 8MORE

If he had just dumped his Cadillac for a couple of microphones and needed a set of wheels to pick his brother up from a bit in the state pen, I could see it. But this???


----------

